# New to CHMW, Not New to Alberta



## tinkering (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks for letting me into the forum
Groucho Marx said. "I don't want to belong to any club that would have me as a member."
I am getting my oxy-propane torch set up and ready to use. I have inherited the family forge too. Jack of all trades; journeyman in one


----------



## Jwest7788 (Dec 11, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Janger (Dec 11, 2016)

Forge! Let's see!


----------



## masimec (Dec 11, 2016)

Welcome!

Masimec's home shop


----------



## Janger (Dec 12, 2016)

@masimec hey look at crane you've made out of wood on your profile pic. You're moving some pretty heavy material. What are those parts? More pics? More crane detail?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 8, 2017)

tinkering said:


> Thanks for letting me into the forum
> Groucho Marx said. "I don't want to belong to any club that would have me as a member."
> I am getting my oxy-propane torch set up and ready to use. I have inherited the family forge too. Jack of all trades; journeyman in one


Love that quote. Welcome.


----------

